# ick meds



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

about a week ago i noticed i have ich. I was going to try and treat it naturally by increasing temp and adding salt b/c i have plants and inverts. about a week later it didn't seem to be doing the trick and so i decided to try a ich med. I bought the Stainless Ich Remedy by Dyna Pet. The bottle just sais add 1 drop per gallon to tank daily for 3-5 days. My question is, Should i take out my carbon? What should i do after the 5 days? I have read that it will take longer than a week to kill ich. also i am on day 3 already if i should have taken out my carbon what should i do now?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Yeah im pretty sure you should have taken out the carbon. I would keep treating the fish as long as the ich is visable and maybe for a couple of days after that as well to make sure. I am pretty new so someone will be able to give you some better advice.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

what are the ingredients? if its got malachite or copper your scaless fish and crustaceans are going to hate it. I would of stuck with natural way. but yeah, remove the carbon.

the ich life cycle can live from 10 to 14 days depending on temperature, since you turned yours up it would be shorter. ich is pretty well immune to treatments when it is on the fish, and in the ground. it can stay on the fish for several days. so if you may not have even seen results for a couple days. the only stage of their life cycle that is vulnerable is the free swimming stage that lasts like 3 days. so you'll have to treat for the entire week or two, even after all signs of ich have left, to kill them all. otherwise you will have killed off the free swimming stage, then stopped medicating and the cyst in the gravel hatches, reinfesting the fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try 23 days.
Anyway, yes, take out the carbon and start all over again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

take out the carbon, and do the reccomended treatments. i would start with half the dose first to make sure your fish are acting alright. last few days of treating put the carbon back in because it will remove the rest of the meds from the water.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

take out the carbon, and ich lays eggs all over your tank, so even though it looks like the ich is gone from your fish, there are still those wee little eggs waiting to hatch, they will all hatch within 14 days, so the medicine should be able to kill them if you keep it in there long enough, to prevent a "second" relapse of it.


----------

